

Groupon Sales Miss Estimates as Online Deal Demand Dims - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-13/groupon-sales-miss-estimates-as-online-deal-demand-dims.html

======
ajtaylor
By coincidence, I got a random email from a Groupon recruiter 2 weeks ago to
let me know they are having a recruiting event in Australia next month. I
politely declined. :)

